# The Humi for Lew



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the Bomb I cracked Lew with. There were 5 cigars that went with it including an Opus-X and another tasty secret no bander. I hope he has a good trip and I hope the humi makes for good conversation. It was the only way I could think of to launch a critical attack that had teeth.:biggrin:

It's made from Honduras Rosewood, figured Sen, Wenge legs and spanish Cedar. He deserved it, got served it.:biggrin:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

that was a nice hit!!!

Beautiful humidor!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

It sure is a beaut! Lew is a lucky man

BTW i still wanna get my hands on one if i can convince the wife lol


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice. Beautiful work Bill


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that is one hellva beatiful piece of art man! would be one the wife would allow out in the living room !!!
so rad !! you served lew !!!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Great work (again)!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I just couldn't sit back and let him lay waste to the country like he has. Good part now though.......Lots of parking in the NJ area.:biggrin: This is all that was left.:lol:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is a great looking humi


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow Bill! Way to give it to a deserving BOTL.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet ass humi!!! :ballchain:


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks an incredible humidor! You did well.

Enjoy your Saturday,
Don


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice humi, beautiful job.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit! Lew was asking for it! Beautiful humi!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking humi Bill


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's a sweet box pro


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nicely done Bill!

Beautiful work!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice work, a place to put your feet after getting a good smoke.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

It is a great looking humi. Good job.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing beautiful Bill!! If I lived in the States you had what to do in the winter months!! :bounce:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice looking humi


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

beautiful work there. Top notch.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Just got back this evening. Feeling well rested (and well stocked). Getting stuff in order to make a more than sufficient "reply". :fish:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Well welcome back Lew, things have been a little quiet while you were gone.


----------



## Ronimous (Apr 18, 2008)

He's still gonna blow your barn doors off....

eep:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Lew is gonna come back with vengeance


----------

